# Playpens



## Meliss

We have this playpen










but tonight my girl koi tried to get out the holes- and almost got her head stuck, so now I am looking for an alternative for playpens that is not that expensive and can be folded at night. I don't want her head to get stuck. I think it scared her but shes ok.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

I just ordered the playpen from Martin's Cages. Not really cheap but built for rats to last a long time. www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## Randi

Are you looking for a playpen that your rat can't get out of? The reason I ask that is because a lot of people use large cardboard boxes, but rats can jump out of those. Also, a lot of people use large kiddie pools, but again, a rat could walk right out of something like that. It'll be hard to find something escape proof for cheap, I'm afraid.


----------



## phaidraft

I posted a picture of a cool pen awhile back, that you could make for not much money... 










"rat playpen, made from rolls of semi-rigid pvc held together with velcro straps. It is around 8ft across and 2ft high. Great for supervised play and rolls up easily."

Source: http://www.cyber-rats.com/cages.htm


----------



## BlueSkyy

OMG phaidraft that is the most amazing thing! I wish I was smart enough to think of something like that, it looks so easy to roll it up and store it...

*wants to make one but just spent $13 on a perfectly good playpen*


----------



## beautifulrandomness

COOL! Any idea where you could get the PVC stuff?


----------



## Meliss

well decided to get the martins playpen- its here today so they can get out tonight.


----------



## geebus

thats one serious playpen!


----------

